# Why do vets want to keep dog overnight...



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I got to pick up Maverick 3-4hrs after his procedure was over. I got the scars to prove how happy he was to see me lol


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

My Vet says Bentley will come home the same day. Personally I would never leave my dog with any vet that leaves the dogs unattended. Too risky. They're safer at home IMO.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

So they can charge more.
We have never encountered this.

The whole idea of leaving pets overnight with no care is horrible.
If they are sick enough to stay in they are stick enough to require attention and care.

Your instinct is correct - run!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Idk about neutering, because as far as I know Bear went back to foster care same day he was neutered. Both of my cats came home same day they were altered. 

In regards to overnight vet care - I think most vets who recommend it, is for the same reason doctors hold patients for observation.

Bear will be having a TTA or TPLO in August and our orthopedic surgeon (all three we've seen) wants to hold him at least 24 hours to make sure he is ok and his pain is managed and there are no complications post-op. with that said, he would be at a 24 hour clinic so, someone is there 24/7. If he was left alone, I would 100% demand he is brought home with me. I would rather not sleep so I can watch him then not sleep because I worry about him all alone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Whether the dog should go home or not depends upon the dog and the owner. After surgery the dog needs to be kept quiet and inactive so things can start to heal. If the dog is high energy it's best to stay over where the folks will keep it crated and quiet. 
Then you have to take into account that some owners are clueless and will let the dog run and jump around a few hours after surgery. For these folks it very much in the dogs best interest to stay over at the Vets office.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> Whether the dog should go home or not depends upon the dog and the owner. After surgery the dog needs to be kept quiet and inactive so things can start to heal. If the dog is high energy it's best to stay over where the folks will keep it crated and quiet.
> Then you have to take into account that some owners are clueless and will let the dog run and jump around a few hours after surgery. For these folks it very much in the dogs best interest to stay over at the Vets office.


This ..but it depends on the procedure. We let neuters go home same day most spays and declaws spend the night. We have had a few come back with complications of owners letting them be too active. Most dogs are fine being at the vet. If they are stressed we let them go home and have them come back the next day to check their incision. Some owners think of the worst case scenarios ..they will be fine. They are resting, quiet and most of them dont mind being there! Procedures of an orthopedic nature or emergency nature should be at a 24 hour hospital. We usually have the owner come get them and take them to an emergency clinic for overnight care. If one of the hospitals you do like that are saying they keep them you can ask if you can sign a release to let you take him home.


----------



## Marlee&Me (Apr 12, 2013)

I have never had an animal stay overnight for a routine spay/neuter. I would think the vet would only recommend it if there were complications and if someone was going to be there all night with my pet. 

I think I would insist my pet be at home with me, but I would make sure I went home with pain meds etc.. And have the number of a 24 hour vet on hand if there are any complications. Also I always get preblood work done too.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Actually, the reasoning behind keeping a dog overnight after a neuter is for exactly the reason Swampcollie explained. The dogs need rest and owner compliance with keeping a dog quiet and confined is not always there. 
I did notice the trend changing though, neuters often get to go home the same day now, spays often stay the night. Sure, an owner can insist on taking their pet home. 
My two that are neutered could come home the same day. My dachshund was neutered by laser, was a lot easier on him, he healed quicker than my lab mix that had the regular neuter surgery done. 
My lab mix could come home the same day after two surgeries to remove a cancerous growth, fibrosarcoma.
Toby had to stay the night after TPLO and then after FHO. 

That said, an owner can demand to take their pet home but they have to strictly follow the aftercare instructions.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

And what OnMyWay2MyDreams said.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly did not have to stay overnight after her spay. She has had two surgical procedures done and in both cases she did not want to do anything for the rest of the day but sleep. Do other dogs really bounce back that quickly that owners would have trouble keeping them inactive right after surgery?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree with the logic that they will be fine in a pen and they need to be kept quiet. However, after seeing a Vets office burn down during the night when nobody was there....nope, not for me.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I've always brought my dogs home except for two times with our Barkley. The first was the night of his splenectomy and both his vet and the two of us as owners wanted him monitored, so we transported him to the Emergency clinic at 9 p.m. when the vet clinic closed. They called me at 10 the next morning and said he was ready to come home. I thought it important for them to run the lab tests to make sure his blood counts were rising before we brought him home. 

The second time was when his nose started bleeding and the clinic had difficulty getting it stopped. They succeeded about 9 p.m. and called to ask if they could keep him overnight because they feared moving him would dislodge the clot. He was in a stall and was kept quiet. We were there at 5 a.m. the next morning when the kennel attendants were letting the boarding dogs out and asked them to go check on him and report back- the attendant came back to tell me he was fine and there was a sign on the door not to engage him because they wanted him as still as possible. His vet told me she stayed with him until about 11 p.m. and left him with a nurse who was there until midnight, so he was alone until 4 a.m. when the first kennel attendants arrived.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> I agree with the logic that they will be fine in a pen and they need to be kept quiet. However, after seeing a Vets office burn down during the night when nobody was there....nope, not for me.


That was my biggest fear that second time! I live about a half a mile from the vet clinic- and I was so nervous with every siren I heard! Didn't sleep much that night!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> Whether the dog should go home or not depends upon the dog and the owner. After surgery the dog needs to be kept quiet and inactive so things can start to heal. If the dog is high energy it's best to stay over where the folks will keep it crated and quiet.
> Then you have to take into account that some owners are clueless and will let the dog run and jump around a few hours after surgery. For these folks it very much in the dogs best interest to stay over at the Vets office.


This exactly! And yes and as another poster said. Some owners think of the worst case senarios...they will be fine.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

I personally wouldn't leave a pet overnight unless it's absolutely necessary but my Vet also does boarding and they have someone that comes there twice after hours to check on all of the animals.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

We really do have owners that just don't understand how quiet they need to be and yes many of our dogs go home very wide awake and do not act like they even had surgery!! Especially the neuters. With each scenario, use your best judgement. But know that things usually are fine. I have worked at four different animal hospitals and not one has ever burned down (knock on wood!) or had any major issues with the pets being left there overnight.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I went and got Tucker before they closed when he got neutered. I couldnt stand to think he was there alone all night.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My boy got to come home the same day after his neutering.


----------

